# Brenray cleaning machine, advice needed



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Picked this old machine up today



It is a little tired, but (as the vendor stated) the heating element doesn't work. On having a look, the wires to the sandwich heater element have snapped off on the plate and this doesn't look repairable. Best thing is to fit a new heater.

The heater has two iron plates, 81mm diameter, and the electrical element in the middle. I can't find spares for this machine unsurprisingly but I have asked HS Walsh for the diameter for this Elma part

https://www.hswalsh.com/product/elma-replacement-heater-rm80-rm90-superelite-hc5114

Am I missing any tricks here? Does anyone know of anyone who carries spares for Brenray machines?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It is common for these heating elements to blow, had it happen many times to myself. No idea where to get parts anymore, sorry.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Does it have a model number?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

simon2 said:


> Does it have a model number?


 I can't see one. There is an identical one on eBay at the moment in far better condition and that doesn't show a model number either, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Brenray-watch-cleaning-machine-/263191450613?hash=item3d476ed3f5:g:qaoAAOSwl75ZsGjF

(no connection to the seller, DYOR and all that)


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Looks like Brenray Industried and Moores Cycles are one of the same according to this site https://www.companysearchesmadesimple.com/company/uk/00455780/brenray-industries-limited/

Worth a call?


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I have to smile, dear Scott - you mention a "sandwich heater" in your post, and I noticed that lurking beside the machine is Paul Hollywood's book on bread. Are you perhaps thinking of turning your watch cleaning machine into a bread maker if the worst comes to the worst? :biggrin:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

haha no, I had just left that out from yesterday's loaf

If the heater gets up to 220c needed for bread, the watch is toast!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the HS walsh part is 83mm, so is ordered. Good service to get an answer before 9am!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

The elma part arrived quickly and I have fitted it and all seems to be working okay. Result


----------

